
If sub-domain ends in a hyphen then wild-card certificate is rejected - jsingleton
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1283508
======
jsingleton
I came across this while building the ASP.NET Core Library and Framework
Support matrix ([https://anclafs.com](https://anclafs.com)).

One of the contributors has a hyphen suffix on their GitHub name so their
pages site has that as a sub-domain. The *.github.io cert is rejected in
Firefox.

Try [https://ah-.github.io/rdkafka-dotnet](https://ah-.github.io/rdkafka-
dotnet) versus [http://ah-.github.io/rdkafka-
dotnet](http://ah-.github.io/rdkafka-dotnet) in FF47. Obviously a pain if you
have the HTTPS everywhere add-on.

